# what kind of wood is this ?



## Pen_Turner_297 (Apr 4, 2010)

does anybody else see something a little odd ?Not sure where i should have posted this but i thought some of you might like to see it.Let me know what you think.Thanks for looking and let me know what you see.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 4, 2010)

My guess is madrone or camphor.


----------



## Dan26 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have some black cherry that looks a lot like that.


----------



## Bree (Apr 4, 2010)

Heartwood color and sapwood color are consistent with Bubinga.  Bubinga also frequently exhibits similar waviness of grain.  Is this Bubinga?? Not sure without a closer look see but that's what I would bet based on the PIX.


----------



## truckerdave (Apr 4, 2010)

+1 for bubinga


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 4, 2010)

The reason I said what I said was because it looks like there maybe some eyes in it?


----------



## robutacion (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I don't know that the wood is but you asked what we can see and I have to tell you, I see a alligator's/crocodile head in there...! that or my medication is playing tricks with my eyes and brain...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Apr 5, 2010)

George ,I thought i was seeing things also.You are the first one to post seeing some kind of animal.I might be wrong but to me it looks like an armadillo and a duck's head/lol.everybody look real close and see if you can figure it out.I resawed this wood to about a 3/8 inch thickness and the images are only on that piece of wood.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 5, 2010)

I see a ducks head.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 5, 2010)

there is the shape of a face looking down in that bark......chin to the left, lips, nose, everything.


----------



## markgum (Apr 5, 2010)

+1 for a ducks head


----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 5, 2010)

I see some squares and a circle.Also a little duck head.Todd


----------



## toddlajoie (Apr 5, 2010)

I see a New Mexican Clifside, an aerial photo of a beach, a really sweet looking piece of bubinga, and a person who needs some tic-tac-toe etiquitte lessons, if you're gonna put you "o" in the center square, make sure it's IN the center square an not the other way around..


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 5, 2010)

Todd,
  He actually won a game of tic-tac-toe against himself in one move. and did it twice. thinking outside the "box" he covered both a vertical and horizontal line with one fell swoop.
Excellent job:biggrin:

I was leaning toward a piece of madrone myself, as it looks similar to a piece I got from Bad Dog, with the wany edge as well

Jerry


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 5, 2010)

I see an elephant,look closely.:biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Apr 5, 2010)

There is an elephant "trumpeting" or whatever noise they make when they throw their trunks up with mouth open.

Either that . . . or Solitaire Tic-Tac-Toe


----------



## Lenny (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw $$$$$ until I read the part about resawing it to 3/8" .... what style pen are you going to make with that?


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 7, 2010)

I see an elephant with it's trunk raised.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 7, 2010)

I see a large duck and a small duck swimmimg better than the elephant.


----------



## Mark (Apr 7, 2010)

I see a Sea Otter clinging to a coral reef. The wave is crashing over his head. I can even see the air bubbles rising to the surface.

Must be late. I'm off to bed. :wink:


----------



## laurie sullivan (Apr 8, 2010)

I see that you all are crazy......has any one figured out what kind of wood it is?


----------



## jimbob91577 (Apr 8, 2010)

Flip it over and it would look a lot like Oregon...


----------



## HSTurning (Apr 8, 2010)

First seen a duck with finch following
Second seen a horse with a rider that is falling off
Third seen a mouse/rat that is about to get clawed


----------



## toddlajoie (Apr 8, 2010)

laurie sullivan said:


> I see that you all are crazy......has any one figured out what kind of wood it is?



rorschach wood...:wink:

I see beer and beautiful women...


----------



## jimbob91577 (Apr 8, 2010)

toddlajoie said:


> rorschach wood...:wink:
> 
> I see beer and beautiful women...



I want one...


----------



## elody21 (Apr 17, 2010)

If it is camphor you will know it as soon as it gets cut. Camphor has a very strong medicine smell. How heavy is it? I think I'll put my vote in for bubinga. The coloring looks right and so does the grain Alice


----------

